# GSM forum bites the dust



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Not sure when it went down but the madness has expired.
It will be missed as it did offer a definate English perspective of the hobby with a very casual and freindly feel. 
Thank you for your contribution to the hobby Jason.
Put a brew on and have a rest.

Andrew


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

It closed a while back. A member, Lisa, opened a new forum, G Scale Central.
Ralph


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

wow 
you need to keep up 

GSM did not close-its alilve an well 

same member group and same topics 

its a shame youve reported the heading as you have as its mis-leading and inaccurate to anyone casually glancing at headings on this forum 

as noted its now called G scle central-the person running the old GSM got tired of the burdens of running the forum 
it was transferred to a new site with a new name for convenience of technical issues involved in websites 
the change took place back in november 

same place new name


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't aware of G Scale Central, thanks for the lead.

However: 



I visited the site, but was "Denied Permission" to read posts unless I first joined up and logged in. This is supposed to be Friendly?

No, thanks.

Dawg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Not quiet the same place, new management yes, but less madness. 

Wasn't aware of that issue Dawg, I thought it was just you couldnt post unless you were a member.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor, I just wanted to poke around the site a bit and read a few posts, to see if I wanted to "join up." Never did figure out how to read posts. Catch 22? 

Dawg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By dawgnabbit on 28 Jan 2010 08:03 AM 
I wasn't aware of G Scale Central, thanks for the lead.

However: 



I visited the site, but was "Denied Permission" to read posts unless I first joined up and logged in. This is supposed to be Friendly?

No, thanks.

Dawg









Dawg,

i just opened a thread over there, to find out, if your experience was a malfunction or an intended feature.

i personally don't see any reason, why a hobby-related forum (that has no adult-only content) should be hidden.
(bad enough, that the spam-bots obligate the use of registration for writing)

i'll comment the results of that thread here later.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

got a first rection from a moderator over there. 
he thinks it must be accidental and will inform the admins.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 28 Jan 2010 08:31 AM 

Dawg,

i just opened a thread over there, to find out, if your experience was a malfunction or an intended feature.

i personally don't see any reason, why a hobby-related forum (that has no adult-only content) should be hidden.
(bad enough, that the spam-bots obligate the use of registration for writing)

i'll comment the results of that thread here later.


LSOL (Large Scale Online) is like this, only thing accessable to the general public is the front page and a few FAQ pages, eveything else is member content only. It originally wasnt, but it got alot more insular sometime back. I really hope its just a glitch on GSC and not a conscious descision.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I log in there and never have any problems. Not LSOL, the G Scale Central. Used to be on LSOL long time ago, but didn't seem to be much going on there.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

LSOL (Large Scale Online) is like this, only thing accessable to the general public is the front page and a few FAQ pages, eveything else is member content only. It originally wasnt, but it got alot more insular sometime back. I really hope its just a glitch on GSC and not a conscious descision. 

True - but LSOL is a commercial forum in that members have to pay an annual fee to belong. 
Thus it makes sense to me that it's not available to the public in general to read. 

As to the title of this thread - G-Scale Mad bit the dust. 
I think that is appropriate. G-Scale Mad was officially closed down last year. At the end there was a period of a month or so, maybe longer, where nobody could post but the forum was accessible to download any threads or information that people wanted to keep. very professionally done in my opinion. 
That someone picked up the ball and created a new forum called G-Scale Central is commendable, but that is still a new forum. 
I can't read any posts either; just wondered if this forum kept the complete database of the G-Scale Mad forum. I always find it really unfortunate when a forum closes down and all that wealth of information members posted over the years just disappears.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 28 Jan 2010 12:28 PM 
LSOL (Large Scale Online) is like this, only thing accessable to the general public is the front page and a few FAQ pages, eveything else is member content only. It originally wasnt, but it got alot more insular sometime back. I really hope its just a glitch on GSC and not a conscious descision. 

True - but LSOL is a commercial forum in that members have to pay an annual fee to belong. 
Thus it makes sense to me that it's not available to the public in general to read. 

As to the title of this thread - G-Scale Mad bit the dust. 
I think that is appropriate. G-Scale Mad was officially closed down last year. At the end there was a period of a month or so, maybe longer, where nobody could post but the forum was accessible to download any threads or information that people wanted to keep. very professionally done in my opinion. 
That someone picked up the ball and created a new forum called G-Scale Central is commendable, but that is still a new forum. 
I can't read any posts either; just wondered if this forum kept the complete database of the G-Scale Mad forum. I always find it really unfortunate when a forum closes down and all that wealth of information members posted over the years just disappears. 



No, GSC did not carry over the database from GSM, however several members managed to migrate their long running threads over to the new site during the transition, so alot of familiar threads are still there.

BTW the long term database was lost, twice if I remember right, during previous upgrades, the last was only a few months (maybe a year) before the forum finally shut down. 

LSOL forums used to be accessable to the GP, I used to read threads over there back in the dark ages when I started, but one day I was blocked out with a notice saying payed members only had access, never went back, while MLS was still public access, and memebrship was a choice to support, not a prerequestite, thats why my $ go here.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

"This is the place to be to find help on anything that relates to anything to do with G Scale Railways also known as Garden Railways. We aim to give all G Scale Railway fans a place to chat, post pictures and find help with all things G Scale Railway related.

As a guest you can have a look at some of the posts and Product Reviews, look at the G Scale Railway Societies and Clubs, and see some of the G Scale Railway Suppliers. You can also have a look at some of our Top Tips.

Once registered though you will have access to much more, including, posting your own questions and answers, reading articles that G Scale Central members have created based on their experience and see exclusive offers to G Scale Central members from some of our suppliers. Not forgetting that you will meet lots of like minded people and can chat with them and make new friends. Have a look at some of the forum posts happening now.

Registration is available to anyone over the age of 13, anyone under this age is not permitted to register on this forum." 
Gentlemen

The terms for access to the site are listed right there at the top of their home page.









Then too, I would think it appropriate to understand the how and why G-Scale Central came into being before judging the site in a harsh manner, they just may have valid reasons for designing the site the way they did.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

the how and why is easily explained. 
when the anouncement was made, tha GSM would close down, we, the members, looked down our collective noses. 
then the member Lisa (who is somehow in the internet/hosting business) set up a forum, and we homeless members all went there. 
end of the story.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

I suppose "SOME" is the key word there. Interesting that "NONE" of the three or four posts I tried to open qualified for a "SOME" rating.









I wish the new site best of luck, but I still gave up. 



Dawg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Very upsetting........


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Why don't we wait until we get a reply from the webmaster of that forum. 
I sent her an email with the question. 
I personally don't think it was the intent that only members can READ the posts. 
Their list of benefits for members does not mention it - it implies that anyone can read: 

*Benefits of Registering on G Scale Central: 

* Can post and join in threads.* 
* Access Calendar of G Scale Railway events. 
* Access Calendar of G Scale Garden Railway Open Days. 
* Make new friends 
* Access articles created and published by G Scale Central Members 
* Access other members photos of their Garden Railways 
* Access a private messaging area where you can privately chat with other Members.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

"I suppose "SOME" is the key word there. Interesting that "NONE" of the three or four posts I tried to open qualified for a "SOME" rating." Yes sir, I do understand where you're coming from, and I do think it would a good idea to put a hyperlink in that paragraph direct to a "Guest" page where the current 'some' that are available for perusal are located. So that prospective members don't have to hunt for them. Additionally, I think it would be a good idea to make the selection of the items be made available automated and randomly selected on a periodic basis.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stevedenver on 28 Jan 2010 06:59 AM 
wow 
you need to keep up 

GSM did not close-its alilve an well 

same member group and same topics 

its a shame youve reported the heading as you have as its mis-leading and inaccurate to anyone casually glancing at headings on this forum 

as noted its now called G scle central-the person running the old GSM got tired of the burdens of running the forum 
it was transferred to a new site with a new name for convenience of technical issues involved in websites 
the change took place back in november 

same place new name 
Yes, GSM is closed and all the posts are gone and were not transfered. Jason even states this on the homepage:

http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/

GSC is filling the void, but it is not the same, new owners, new format. Some stuff was transfered as stated above by some members, but not a mass effort.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By krs on 28 Jan 2010 06:41 PM 
Why don't we wait until we get a reply from the webmaster of that forum. 
I sent her an email with the question. 
I personally don't think it was the intent that only members can READ the posts. 
Their list of benefits for members does not mention it - it implies that anyone can read: 

*Benefits of Registering on G Scale Central: 

* Can post and join in threads.* 
* Access Calendar of G Scale Railway events. 
* Access Calendar of G Scale Garden Railway Open Days. 
* Make new friends 
* Access articles created and published by G Scale Central Members 
* Access other members photos of their Garden Railways 
* Access a private messaging area where you can privately chat with other Members. 



I spent 30 minutes trying to read any post. No luck. Non-members are locked out from reading posts.
No need for me to wait for Mistress Lisa to confirm what I have found on my own.
Ralph


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Unfortunatly, I discovered GSM late last year; never got the change to join... 

the person running the old GSM got tired of the burdens of running the forum 
Remembering Jasons reasons to close the site (published in december) I think this is a slight understatement... 


I spent 30 minutes trying to read any post. No luck. Non-members are locked out from reading posts. 
I had no luck either; could not acces any forum, only got the message to join first... Pitty, because I hoped to find some of the topics I saw on GSM...


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Firstly, let's get one point over, so that we can all move on - Jason closed the site after suffering, and that IS the word to use, an unmitigated and well-organised operation of verbal abuse and malignant and offensive posts, both on the site and on his own private e-mail, from people intent on bringing him and his site down into the dust because their opinions were not given the exposure they felt was necessary to get their points over. 

Many of those on the new forum know the people responsible, as I'm sure that the site owner does, and the result of that extremely unpleasant episode is that the new site requires you to commit yourself to it for security reasons and to ensure that nobody else has to endure what Jason went through. 

Now, I know a few folks from this site who have joined up to GSC, and as ever, their opinions and knowledge are as valued there as they are here. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 29 Jan 2010 11:03 AM 
Firstly, let's get one point over, so that we can all move on - Jason closed the site after suffering, and that IS the word to use, an unmitigated and well-organised operation of verbal abuse and malignant and offensive posts, both on the site and on his own private e-mail, from people intent on bringing him and his site down into the dust because their opinions were not given the exposure they felt was necessary to get their points over. 





That's unfortunate, but that is the nature of the beast.
Or as they say: "If you can't take the heat stay out of the kitchen"

Jurgen Meyer, the webmaster of the German Gartenbahn forum was even threatened by GBF members with lawsuits and I think one actually went forward. Was eventually settled in his favour.

The German Spassbahn forum is somewhat private - they also insist on publishing a lot of private member information in the forum.
Trouble is, the Spassbahn forum was hacked at least twice that I know of and all that "private information" was made public to the world.
Only Large Scale forum I know of that was ever hacked.

The G-Scale central webmaster can of course run her forum any way she likes - I don't agree with it, but that is irrelevant.
What would help is if the fact one has to join to read posts was actually spelled out.
Right now it says:
Benefits of Registering on G Scale Central:

* Can post and join in threads.

Implying one does not need to register to read posts. 


It should really say:
Can read, post and join threads.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

one of the admins over there wrote: 
"Most areas are now opened up for none members to READ ONLY, some will remain closed for none registered members, ie offers etc." 

i think,that concludes the discussion.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 30 Jan 2010 07:07 PM 
one of the admins over there wrote: 
"Most areas are now opened up for none members to READ ONLY, some will remain closed for none registered members, ie offers etc." 

i think,that concludes the discussion. 

Kormy????????? Whats shakin Dude????????







I know I know back to the cave Nicky.........


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 30 Jan 2010 07:36 PM 
Posted By kormsen on 30 Jan 2010 07:07 PM 
one of the admins over there wrote: 
"Most areas are now opened up for none members to READ ONLY, some will remain closed for none registered members, ie offers etc." 

i think,that concludes the discussion. 

Kormy????????? Whats shakin Dude????????







I know I know back to the cave Nicky.........









nooo, Nickie, never! 
to send you into a cave would be brutal,uncivilized and old fashioned. i would never think of something so cruel.

don't you know any cozy little tunnel to hide yourself?....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 30 Jan 2010 07:51 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 30 Jan 2010 07:36 PM 
Posted By kormsen on 30 Jan 2010 07:07 PM 
one of the admins over there wrote: 
"Most areas are now opened up for none members to READ ONLY, some will remain closed for none registered members, ie offers etc." 

i think,that concludes the discussion. 

Kormy????????? Whats shakin Dude????????







I know I know back to the cave Nicky.........









nooo, Nickie, never! 
to send you into a cave would be brutal,uncivilized and old fashioned. i would never think of something so cruel.

don't you know any cozy little tunnel to hide yourself?....


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

They have opened it back up so non-members can read the posts.
Good. I do enjoy dropping in and seeing what's going on.
Ralph


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I just tried again. At first, everything went swimmingly. No problem reading posts as a visitor.


It seems like a pretty interesting site (even though the "British" variant of English is sometimes incomprehensible!







) Interesting models and creative building techniques. Even spotted a few familiar names. All good stuff.


I thought I might even sign up...BUT 


Then, suddenly, I started getting "Server Error" messages no matter what I tried to read. Closed the site, reopened it, and...Darn! We're back to the same old ACCESS DENIED nonsense. Sigh.

I don't think all the bugs are out of this new website yet.

Dawg


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

I was a member of G Scale Mad till that site went away, have been a member of G Scale Central since Oct. 25, 2009. Have had no problems with logging in. A good site for those with an interest in Models from across the Pond. I go by Charles M over there also. Several folks from here are also over there. 

Charles M SA #74


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto no problem here either. Been a member for only a few weeks. later RJD


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

"Then, suddenly, I started getting "Server Error" messages no matter what I tried to read. Closed the site, reopened it, and...Darn! We're back to the same old ACCESS DENIED nonsense. Sigh." Hey Steve, after reading about your second attempt I went back and spent about three hours poking around as a guest because like you I'm not a registered member, and encountered no problems with 'Server Errors' or anything else. Just a FYI.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just spent about thirty minutes over there and no problems.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By dawgnabbit on 02 Feb 2010 08:08 PM 

Then, suddenly, I started getting "Server Error" messages no matter what I tried to read. Closed the site, reopened it, and...Darn! We're back to the same old ACCESS DENIED nonsense. Sigh.

I don't think all the bugs are out of this new website yet.







Try it again.
Server errors happen occasionally - that has nothing to do with the web site itself.

I can now certainly read the posts and I'm not a member - yet.

If you still have problems try clearing out the cache of your browser.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By dawgnabbit on 02 Feb 2010 08:08 PM 
...even though the "British" variant of English is sometimes incomprehensible...







Dawg 




Examples, please. 

Please note that with the extreme diversity of British regional accents and dialects, they can't all write the perfect English like what you does.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac - LOL, point taken.

All - I cleared browser cache as suggested, and was able to read posts again. "Hey!" I thought, "That was it!" An easy fix, right?

Then, third post I tried to read, I got this:











Now it gets interesting. I cleared cache again, closed and reopened the site, and still could not read any posts whatsoever in that particular forum (Shop Watch). HOWEVER, I could read posts in some other forums (I didn't try them all) without any trouble.


This is the particular post that started my troubles. Would someone (who is not a member) be so kind as to check it out and let me know? http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/tm.aspx?m=38266 ? Thanks.

'Tis a Puzzlement, indeed.

Dawg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Certain sections of this site are still closed to non-members as indicated in an earlier post in this thread. 
Shop Watch is one of them. 
Blocked for me as well. 

Works the way the forum administrator intended - why these sections are blocked is really beyond me.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 03 Feb 2010 09:23 AM 
Posted By dawgnabbit on 02 Feb 2010 08:08 PM 
...even though the "British" variant of English is sometimes incomprehensible...







Dawg 




Examples, please. 

Please note that with the extreme diversity of British regional accents and dialects, they can't all write the perfect English like what you does.

tac
www.ovgrs.org





Nothing to do with regional accents or dialects.
Some terminology is just very different.
The obvious ones that always come up are the bonnet and boot of an automobile - but there are railraod terms as well
bogie instead of truck for instance.
There is even a Wiki page dedicated to this - bogie didn't make the list, I guess it's not THAT "incomprehensible",
but the items on this list sure are:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossary_of_UK_railway_terminology


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

krs - Thank you for checking. It's good to know that it's not operator error on my part.

Partly locked or not, it looks like an interesting forum. I think I will join up.

Regards,

Dawg.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, goodness. My comment about "British English" being incomprehensible was meant in jest. No one took offense, I hope.


And anyway, wasn't it "Uncle Winnie" who referred to GB and the US as "two nations divided by a common language?"


All in fun, all in fun.

Dawg.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

even being a member i sometimes get this sever error. 
i never checked for the time of day this happens. 
must be when they back up the forum or else. 
untill now, every time i got such a message, ten minutes later everything worked.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve

I just tried the topic you had access denied, and I too was prompted as you were.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I hate to be a party pooper, but this isnt' the tech support site for GSC. If you're having problems accessing their site, email them.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Good enough, guys. I just joined up, and now I have access to the post in question, and, so far, everything else. I'll watch for you "over there."


Dawg


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 28 Jan 2010 10:30 PM 
Posted By stevedenver on 28 Jan 2010 06:59 AM 
wow 
you need to keep up 

GSM did not close-its alilve an well 

same member group and same topics 

its a shame youve reported the heading as you have as its mis-leading and inaccurate to anyone casually glancing at headings on this forum 

as noted its now called G scle central-the person running the old GSM got tired of the burdens of running the forum 
it was transferred to a new site with a new name for convenience of technical issues involved in websites 
the change took place back in november 

same place new name 
Yes, GSM is closed and all the posts are gone and were not transfered.  Jason even states this on the homepage:
 
http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/
 
GSC is filling the void, but it is not the same, new owners, new format.  Some stuff was transfered as stated above by some members, but not a mass effort.
 


well 
i think of it more as a group of users and in that sense, rather than archives, to me it is the same-


and it carries forth the same energy and perspectives as the old 


the fact that the screen and other superficial 'comstics' arent identical, to me, is form over substance


----------



## fm12 (Oct 24, 2009)

Posted By dawgnabbit on 03 Feb 2010 11:20 AM 
Oh, goodness.  My comment about "British English" being incomprehensible was meant in jest.  No one took offense, I hope.

 
And anyway, wasn't it "Uncle Winnie" who referred to GB and the US as "two nations divided by a common language?"

 
All in fun, all in fun.
  
Dawg. 


 
Made me smile and no offence taken.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

As long as we are all on the same track LOL



Andrew


----------

